

Mirage: A New Multi-Scale Operating System for Clouds and Crowds (tech talk) - nathanwdavis
http://sna-projects.com/blog/2010/10/mirage/

======
nathanwdavis
There is another similar project under development using the Go language, but
with a similar goal of creating a framework in which you can create
applications that are compiled directly into a light-weight OS that can run
directly on a Hypervisor. The escapes name me now.

This is a very interesting concept that could change the landscape for dev and
deployment of applications.

